# Votex body kit for TT Audi part # 8N00716009AX



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone have this body kit installed on a 225 coupe? post pic please. need to see photo before I hit "buy" and can't for the life of me find a photo of it installed. It is audi oem parts.
thanks


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Here ya go fella


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks. Full body kit minus spoiler is available for $188.00usd at ecstuning. This link and others blazing thru US forums like a wildfire.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Qu ... /ES510797/


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Thats cheap. Shame its not in the UK!


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

that is cheap, here is the link to the ttshop pics

http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?c ... talog=2033


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

9th post down
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgur ... 5%26um%3D1


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I do like the kit too, but I sometimes feel that on lighter cars where the kit stands out more that the colour matching often appears to be 'off' (even in the pic above). Don't know if its the way the light hits it or just the ones I've seen! Also it makes the wheels look smaller unless the cars decked! Darker cars pull it off better IMO.


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

i tend to agree, i never fitted my rear valance in the end, the black one on the ttshop page looks sweet.

i still think the rear spoiler is 8)

the kitted cars ive seen in the flesh have been darker.

-z


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

heres mine not taken any decent pics since lowering


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

I have the rear spoiler on mine.

Its coming off ASAP - Does anyone have a standard denim blue spoiler that wants to swap?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

ian222 said:


> heres mine not taken any decent pics since lowering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, Ians car looks very 8) One of my favourites in fact! But its black & decked!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers Tim, oh and i took your advice to remove the tt badge looks much better


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

TimG said:


> See, Ians car looks very 8) One of my favourites in fact! But its black & decked!


Agreed, the black on black looks fantastic Ian...very sinister, but in a good way.


----------

